

Ask HN: Has there been any attempt to Wikify HN?‏ - scheff

Has there been some attempt to compile Hacker News knowledge into a hierarchical FAQ/Resource format?<p>eg. "if you're looking for Scalability architecture solutions currently in use, start here."
======
benologist
FAQ/resource for what exactly? HN is primarily focused on news rather than
solving problems. There's a lot of knowledge scattered around but you'd
probably be better off just looking at StackOverflow rather than pulling
together all the isolated little sound bites.

~~~
scheff
A FAQ/Resource of the knowledge that gets submitted via our blogs, our code,
our recommendations, our solutions. While many submissions are news, a lot is
also problem solving and solution sharing.

Think about it - the people contributing here have some of the most valuable
grey matter in the world. They are coming up with tomorrow's technology.
Obviously not all of them want to share that, but many share their knowledge
and experiences in hindsight.

The solutions that HNers implement today filter down into the common practices
employed by the masses tomorrow.

~~~
benologist
I think you're romanticizing HN a little too much. There are some really smart
people here sharing some fairly unique insight, but for the most part it's
just dudes making websites that fail in every sense of the word and people
here for tech news because digg died and reddit got too popular.

Why bother trying to extract the tiny bit of lasting value when there are
sites like Quora and Wikipedia that specialize in it?

------
stonemetal
It comes up from time to time but as far as I know it never goes anywhere.

